

A fork of ruby-debug that works on 1.9.2 and 1.9.3 - cmer
https://github.com/cldwalker/debugger

======
mrinterweb
After getting frustrated with ruby debug on 1.9.3, I realized that pry-nav and
pry-stack-explorer are an excellent replacement for ruby-debug. After using
pry for a while, I doubt I will return to using irb and ruby-debug.

~~~
cmer
Perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't think Pry can do "step" and such? I've been
using Pry as well but I'm still very happy to see familiar ruby-debug back!

~~~
janus
You can do steps if you install pry-nav <https://github.com/nixme/pry-nav>

------
snapvolumes
Unfortunately using pry-nav with pry has some limitations that ruby-debug
doesn't: 1\. It doesn't seem to work in some cases (like putting binding.pry
in a Proc.new { ... } 2\. On Windows, binding.pry works when directly embedded
in a ruby script, but when put into code such as a Rails controller or model
then several things don't work properly ('whereami' will show it doesn't have
context.. though this works fine on Linux)

For these reasons, I still find ruby-debug better for actual debugging (when
step/next are necessary) and pry better for inspecting state at a particular
moment in time (but I can just call pry from the ruby-debug in that case)

~~~
banister
I've never encountered those limitations, but since you have could you file an
issue on the pry-nav repo? (<https://github.com/nixme/pry-nav>).

Remember, pry and pry-nav are new projects, and bugs can usually be fixed. And
the sooner you file an issue, the sooner the bug can be fixed :)

------
jshen
I've switched to Pry

~~~
phamilton
The thing I like best about pry is that I don't have to start my application
with --debugger.

Also, being able to cd into and out of objects is fantastic.

------
joevandyk
Shouldn't ruby-debug be part of ruby? I've been super annoyed when new ruby
versions come without a working debugger.

------
JiPi
Switched to Pry and probably will not look back in a near future...am I
missing something here?

------
messel
ha, just shared <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3797489>

taking a look.

------
cmaxwell
I have been using ruby-debug with 1.9.3 for a while now and have not had
issues. Don't really understand why this fork was needed.

